# Help with Amana In Stile bit set ???



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Good Evening Everyone,
I recently bought an Amana In-Stile #55438 Bit Set.
I am going to be making cabinet doors with a 3/8" MDF core,
cherry veneer surface. The stiles and rails are solid cherry.
My problem is thus:
The cutter leaves terrible tear out on the groove edges where the stiles and rails will meet the panel surface!
I am using it in a router table with a PC 7518 motor, no matter what speed
i run it at it is the same.
What am I doing wrong, or is it the cutters?
Thanks,
John


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Mahogany Man said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> I recently bought an Amana In-Stile #55438 Bit Set.
> I am going to be making cabinet doors with a 3/8" MDF core,
> cherry veneer surface. The stiles and rails are solid cherry.
> ...


have you ran the end grain first, and than do the side grain last . or maybe the speed on your router is to high. if you have a large cutter, then you have to set the speed real low or all the way down


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

end grain first than the long run Try useing a backing board on the board that you are routing That way it will help with the tare out Also speed of the bit play's here It will tell you what speed to set router at


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Using Cherry can be tricky it likes to spit off very easy you many want to thing about using a skew angle Mission Style, Straight w/ Bevel, the angle on the bit cuts much cleaner than the flat type mission bits set.

Mission Style Router Bits for Cabinet Door Making - Designed specifically for today's undersized plywood.- Amana Tool

Elite tools : Your cutting tools specialist!

Also making a very light pass (1/16" to 1/32" max deep) on the 1st pass will help by putting a score mark on the leading edge for the cutter ,to help stop the rip out ..

======





Mahogany Man said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> I recently bought an Amana In-Stile #55438 Bit Set.
> I am going to be making cabinet doors with a 3/8" MDF core,
> cherry veneer surface. The stiles and rails are solid cherry.
> ...


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far guys,
I guess I need to clarify,
Tear out at the ends is not a problem,
the problem occurs on the long sides, where the panel
slides in.
I have tried a scoring cut, and various speeds, all with 
unacceptable tear out ! 
I did think about the bevel cut set, but the job
requires square edges.
Any ideas ??

Thanks,
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John


If that's the case you may want to switch brands, you will need one that's VERY sharp,,maybe CMT or Freud set..  think about the T & G set with a skew angle on the cutters...unlike most with a sq. chop angle cut on the blades.....

=========



Mahogany Man said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys,
> I guess I need to clarify,
> Tear out at the ends is not a problem,
> the problem occurs on the long sides, where the panel
> ...


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Bob,
Thanks for your help.
I had a feeling these bits were not going to do the job to my satisfaction.
Oh well, live and learn.
The Freuds do not say they are skew, just "unique" geometry,
does that mean skew??

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

" skew " some are and some are not you must look at the set real hard b/4 you put the big bucks on the counter.. 

Freud Router Bits
Freud Tools - Router Bits
========



Mahogany Man said:


> Bob,
> Thanks for your help.
> I had a feeling these bits were not going to do the job to my satisfaction.
> Oh well, live and learn.
> ...


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Bob,
I am missing something here, I don't mean to be stupid,
I am looking at the Freud 99-036 set, they don't mention skew
anywhere. $80.00 for the set is not much money in my mind?
Sorry, to be such a pita.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

You are NOT a PITA,,,tell you what I will find the part number and post it.
The one below is the square/chop cut set...

Amazon.com: Freud 99-036 Adjustable Tongue and Groove Bit Set&#133;


=========


Mahogany Man said:


> Bob,
> I am missing something here, I don't mean to be stupid,
> I am looking at the Freud 99-036 set, they don't mention skew
> anywhere. $80.00 for the set is not much money in my mind?
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Freud Adjustable Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set

"# Exclusive design produces perfectly fitted tongue and groove joints.
# Ideal for Shaker style cabinet doors.
# Adjustable for stock thickness of 1/2" to 11/4" and groove widths of 7/32" to 3/8".
# Opposing *shear angles* (*skew* )of the tongue cutter ensure flawless finish."

=========


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Bob,
Yes, I was looking at that set.
It concerns me that the skew is only on the tongue cutter.
That will hopefully eliminate the fuzz on the end grain, but what about tear out on the groove cutter?

The CMT 800.626 set I saw has a three cutter head design I believe.
It doesn't mention whether the cutters are skewed or not!

I don't care about cost, I just want the darn thing to cut clean!!

I have always used Whiteside router bits with exceptional luck, but lately
they have been letting me down, that set was just as bad as the Amana!

Thanks,
John


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

I picked up the Freud 99-036 set this afternoon.
Wow, what a difference, No more fuzz on the tongue cuts.
However there is still a tiny amount of tear out on the groove cuts.
I would love to know if the CMT is skewed on each cutter.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

It's hard to tell in this snapshot but they are just a little bit 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=Freud+99-036&x=14&y=16
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/3-Pc-Tongue-Groove-Cabinetmaking-Set/productinfo/03004/
=========




Mahogany Man said:


> I picked up the Freud 99-036 set this afternoon.
> Wow, what a difference, No more fuzz on the tongue cuts.
> However there is still a tiny amount of tear out on the groove cuts.
> I would love to know if the CMT is skewed on each cutter.
> John


----------



## Mahogany Man (Oct 25, 2008)

Bob,
Am I too understand that the tongue, and the groove cutters are all skewed? 

I wouldn't mind buying another set if both cutters are skewed.
Also,
Are there 2 or 3 cutters on them? It is hard to tell by the photos.
Thanks for all your help.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

" skewed? " yes but just a little bit it's lets the leading edge of the cutter to put on that fine sharp edge..

The set comes with 2 harbors and 3 cutters and 2 standard 3/4" OD bearing and 2 over size bearing so you can hold the cutter back to put in a 1/4" deep grooves, plus it comes with a 1/2" shank trim bit, I stuck a 1/4" (red one) one in the set because I just about always use a small trim router to buss off a little bit of the tongues so all the joint will fit up just right on the floors and sides of the cabinets, you will also see some extra bearing in the set and some shim washers that's nice to have on hand for the spec.setups . 

=======




Mahogany Man said:


> Bob,
> Am I too understand that the tongue, and the groove cutters are all skewed?
> 
> I wouldn't mind buying another set if both cutters are skewed.
> ...


----------

